# Plywood for Workshop Floor?



## Karl (3 Sep 2007)

Hi all

I am considering ply-lining my workshop floor. My shop is our single garage - 18' x 8'. Concrete floor at present. All in all, a sad excuse for a shop....  

Anyway, the concrete isn't particularly comfortable underfoot, and I am always concerned about dropping one of my hand tools and causing unsightly damage. I am therefore tempted to ply-line the floor. But two questions:

1) I don't use power tools often, but when I do, am I likely to notice an increase in the noise/resonation from the tools?

2) Given the cost of plywood, I was considering using bathroom grade chipboard (the greenish stuff). Do you see any probs with this?

Hope you can help.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## CNC Paul (3 Sep 2007)

Hi Karl,

I have used 18mm MR T & G chipboard laid on top of 50mm polystyrene works really well, if it is only a hobby workshop you could get away with 25mm polystyrene. This will also help with noise reduction.

Paul


----------



## PowerTool (3 Sep 2007)

Hi Karl - firstly,nothing wrong with having a garage as a workshop;there has been many a fine project produced in such spaces 8) 
And as an alternative,how about anti-fatigue matting around you bench/work area ?
Warmer,more comfortable to stand on,and much safer if you drop anything  

Andrew


----------



## Dave S (3 Sep 2007)

I too floated chipboard on expanded polystyrene. Time and money very well spent. It's superb.
There are plenty here working out of single garages and smaller, so don't worry about the size. My first workshop was less than half that size, and with the aid of the patio I produced a full bedroom suite (double bed, wardrobe, bedside tables). Ok, hardly ideal, but a lot can be done in a small space.  

Dave


----------



## woodshavings (4 Sep 2007)

Hi Karl,
I laid P5 grade chipboard (thats the green mositure resistant board) on 50mm x 50 mm bearers loose laid on the original concrete floor.
I filled the gap with fibreglass loft insulation.
Mega difference, much more comfortable and warmer to walk on. 
HTH
John


----------



## wizer (4 Sep 2007)

I'm also thinking about doing this in my new workshop/garage.

My current workshop floor is 18mm WBP Ply and it's been fine so far.


----------



## timbar (4 Sep 2007)

I used 18mm flooring chipboard laid onto a concrete base with two heavy coats of liquid DPM between. Not up to domestic building regs I know, but is fine and actually not cold.


----------



## ByronBlack (4 Sep 2007)

I also have 18mm WBP ply floor - provides a nice 'spring' and is easy on the feet. I would lay some battening down with a course of DPM and then the ply.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (4 Sep 2007)

The best investment I made was putting a plywood floor down.

I have battening, DPM, 18mm ply and then carpet tiles. It is so much easier underfoot.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## ByronBlack (4 Sep 2007)

Neil, I was thinking of using carpet tiles, do you not find it hard to keep clean of the dust and chippings?


----------



## Newbie_Neil (4 Sep 2007)

ByronBlack":3ac1v9kv said:


> Neil, I was thinking of using carpet tiles, do you not find it hard to keep clean of the dust and chippings?



It's a bit more work to clean and, I must admit, I live with some of the chippings but it is really worthwhile.

Cheers,
Neil

PS I just bought a disgusting orange colour that nobody else wanted to buy.


----------



## Karl (4 Sep 2007)

Hi all

Thanks for your replies.

Whilst I am doing the work, and the shop is empty, I was thinking of whitewashing the walls, which are presently the original concrete block. This should enhance the lighting - anybody else tried this?

Cheers

Karl


----------



## ByronBlack (4 Sep 2007)

Karl, I did this when I worked out of a garage - it does make a difference, and is worth doing.


----------



## wizer (4 Sep 2007)

Before we decided to move I was going to paint the WS walls white and i'll be doing it in the new workshop. Norm did it in his 'Garage Workshop' series and it made a lot of difference. Still, if the workshops of people I have met on here are anything to go by, you'll eventually fill every inch of wall space with tools/storage :wink:


----------



## Karl (4 Sep 2007)

so, final question - floating floor or fixed??? don't think it'd make much difference once the benches, tool storage, sawbench, fridge ( :lol: ) etc are in there.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## ByronBlack (4 Sep 2007)

If you're planning on machinery, I think a fixed would be a safer bet.


----------



## woodbloke (4 Sep 2007)

I've been having a read of this thread and I agree with Byron, a fixed floor on battens would be better. In addition, I would also plan where machinery is going to go and then run cables under the flooring, this assumes that the machinery is going to sit on a solid concrete base and the floor is fitted round it/them. I know that lots of others prefer to have machinery on moving bases with castors, this means tho' that you will have trailing cables (pet hate :evil.....not good IMO in a 'shop with nasty sharp things  - Rob


----------



## Karl (4 Sep 2007)

Machines aren't really a problem, as I have a galley style workshop - electrics are run in conduit at various points along both walls, and the machine plugged in as and when needed (small shop = versatility essential!). I was planning on ripping everything out of the garage and laying the floor.

Just a side thing - I recently took delivery of a wolfcraft mitre saw station with folding legs. The original purchase was for work (kitchen installations primarily), but it has proved incredibly useful in the 'shop. With suitable bases attached, my nobex and drill press have been given a new lease of life !

If I ever get round to following Alf's instructions on how to upload pics, i'll post some.

Cheers

Karl


----------

